
Street dogs in Moscow learn to ride the subway - mindcrime
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_dogs_in_Moscow
======
justsomedude43
I just read the entire article and I think it's amazing how smart these dogs
are and resemble humans in most ways.

Compared to a pet dog who gets lost in a backyard...

~~~
bskap
Pet dogs can do it to, if they have a reason to (like their owner taking too
long to get them to the dog park: [http://komonews.com/news/local/seattle-
dogs-rush-hour-ride-o...](http://komonews.com/news/local/seattle-dogs-rush-
hour-ride-on-the-bus-by-herself-weekly-11-21-2015))

------
dingo_bat
I've seen stray dogs patiently waiting by the side of roads, and cross only
when the traffic dies down. It looks extremely human. As if there is a person
trapped inside the body of a dog.

